# Howard: What is he?



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe its because I have too much free time, but something occurred to me today: Howard convinced everyone he was some down on his luck guy working odd jobs. That was exposed to be a ruse which pissed everyone off.

Now people suspect he's loaded and doing it all for fun. But I don't see how someone who has a real job can make 5,000 posts as a joke. How do we know this isn't phase 2 of his hoax? There is the link in his profile to Howard.com, but how do we know he didn't just name himself after that website? 

Howard: 13 year-old kid that got grounded for a long time? Performance artist turning this into a one-man show for a fringe festival somewhere? Tech support guy in Bangalore, India with nothing better to do?


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

omairp said:


> Maybe its because I have too much free time, but something occurred to me today: Howard convinced everyone he was some down on his luck guy working odd jobs. That was exposed to be a ruse which pissed everyone off.
> 
> Now people suspect he's loaded and doing it all for fun. But I don't see how someone who has a real job can make 5,000 posts as a joke. How do we know this isn't phase 2 of his hoax? There is the link in his profile to Howard.com, but how do we know he didn't just name himself after that website?
> 
> Howard: 13 year-old kid that got grounded for a long time? Performance artist turning this into a one-man show for a fringe festival somewhere? Tech support guy in Bangalore, India with nothing better to do?


And why should we care?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Pimp of the box?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

omairp said:


> But I don't see how someone who has a real job can make 5,000 posts as a joke.


I can see how that could happen. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

omairp said:


> Tech support guy in Bangalore, India with nothing better to do?


That might explain his general cluelessness. Methinks he (or her) is yanking the AAAC chain, boys. One other scenario to consider....

Bored housewife from Poughkeepsie.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Speaking of Indian tech support guys, I came across this photo on another site. The caption was "Coding Longhorn", which unless you're a technogeek will probably mean nothing to you. I've been giggling over it for two days now.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Howard is the result of misegenation between a Lizard people princess and several Shadow People in the Men's room at the Minneapolis Airport. Abandoned by both races, he dug a series of tunnels near the Paul Bunyon statue in Fargo while working P/T at the local Goodwill, resuting in the extinction of the northern black footed ferret by eating their food base. Self educated by reading from their rich and varied book selection ( WINDOWS 95, DIANETICS and BREED TO WIN-WIN BY BREEDING- the Spot On Truth of Dalmations for fun and profit are among his favourites) Howard first realised his talent to irritate and need for attention after claiming to be actor Paul Ruebens long lost conjoined twin. A mandatory psychiatric examination resulted in an extended stay at the Camarillo California State Hospital, ironically years after it was closed. By happy, and painfull accident Howard was standing in the road, staring at the sun when struck by Moshe Graham, also inattentive trying to switch Pat Boone CDs. Howard quickly rose in the ranks of Jews for Jesus. It was at Sagebrush Petes en route to a revival in Las Vegas that Howard finally struck gold- both in a slot payoff of $230,538 and a thrice divorced blonde wigged cashier named Blanche. The couple moved near Area 51 and invested heavilly in the A-LEE-INNE and several shipping containers of Chinese made green dolls stuffed with toxic waste, little realising the base had closed. Now suffering from hemmorhoids and a skin rash, Howard devotes his time between answering Craigslist Ads for adult entertainers and trolling websites. Blanche wandered out into the desert one night to investigate a bright light and never returned. But Howard has a 30 year supply of expired MREs, a rain cistern and solar power for his state of the art Windows 98.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

FrankDC said:


> Speaking of Indian tech support guys, I came across this photo on another site. The caption was "Coding Longhorn", which unless you're a technogeek will probably mean nothing to you. I've been giggling over it for two days now.


I think I talked with one of those guys when I had trouble with my Dell!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Now we know where Darren of suspect Saville Row was outsourcing his bespoke promises.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

katon said:


> Howard.com is registered to the Saint John's Day School in Laurel, Mississippi, if that is of any help.  Why so intrigued?


Interesting. To quote Jerry Seinfeld (on the topic of his arch-nemesis Newman) "He's like an enigma.... wrapped in a riddle."


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

More like chicken liver wrapped in bacon and overcooked.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Kav said:


> More like chicken liver wrapped in bacon and *overcooked*.


Definitely overcooked.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I understand that I'm not liked on here but you know everybody wants respect and I'll give respect back if needed.

I don't know what's going on here but I transfered from The Clothes forum to The Interchange so I can talk about other topics as well.What do you have against me,I didn't do anything wrong.Just wanted to talk about Pathmark and that's basically it.I didn't come here to be mocked or to be made fun of.

If I'm not wanted here anymore,I'll just leave.I could care less!


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I stand by my belief that Howard is real. 

If I lived near Pathmark I would go have lunch with Howard. 

Don't be so mean!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

VS,

A few people have offered to buy Howard lunch, he's always declined. Given the nature of his posts the burden of proof lies with Howard.

Karl


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

If Howard didn't exist I'd invent him.


----------



## super k (Feb 12, 2004)

*Yes, Virginia there is a Howard*

Virginia, your little friends are wrong. They have been affected by the skepticism of a skeptical age. They do not believe except they see. They think that nothing can be which is not comprehensible by their little minds. All minds, Virginia, whether they be men's or children's, are little. In this great universe of ours, man is a mere insect, an ant, in his intellect as compared with the boundless world about him, as measured by the intelligence capable of grasping the whole of truth and knowledge.

Yes, Virginia, there is a Howard. He exists as certainly as love and generosity and devotion exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Howard! It would be as dreary as if there were no Virginias. There would be no childlike faith then, no poetry, no romance to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The external light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished.

Not believe in Howard! You might as well not believe in fairies. You might get your papa to hire men to watch in all the chimneys on Christmas eve to catch Howard but even if you did not see Howard coming down, what would that prove? Nobody sees Howard, but that is no sign that there is no Howard. The most real things in the world are those that neither children nor men can see. Did you ever see fairies dancing on the lawn? Of course not, but that's no proof that they are not there. Nobody can conceive or imagine all the wonders there are unseen and unseeable in the world.

You tear apart the baby's rattle and see what makes the noise inside, but there is a veil covering the unseen world which not the strongest man, nor even the united strength of all the strongest men that ever lived could tear apart. Only faith, poetry, love, romance, can push aside that curtain and view and picture the supernal beauty and glory beyond. Is it all real? Ah, Virginia, in all this world there is nothing else real and abiding.

No Howard! Thank God! he lives and lives forever. A thousand years from now, Virginia, nay 10 times 10,000 years from now, he will continue to make glad the heart of childhood.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

super k said:


> Virginia, your little friends are wrong. They have been affected by the skepticism of a skeptical age. They do not believe except they see. They think that nothing can be which is not comprehensible by their little minds. All minds, Virginia, whether they be men's or children's, are little. In this great universe of ours, man is a mere insect, an ant, in his intellect as compared with the boundless world about him, as measured by the intelligence capable of grasping the whole of truth and knowledge.
> 
> Yes, Virginia, there is a Howard. He exists as certainly as love and generosity and devotion exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Howard! It would be as dreary as if there were no Virginias. There would be no childlike faith then, no poetry, no romance to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The external light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished.
> 
> ...


I'm quite sure Howard exists, just not as Pathmark Howa.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

- - - - when he's with me he's confused, out of focus and bemused and he never knows exactly who he is" 

(Nor do we)

with apologies to the lyricist of "Maria" from "The Sound of Music"


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

F2K,

Instead of Edelweiss we could have "Howard Lies" to the same music.

Karl


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

I was incapacitated for a while and obviously missed something here? Howard has always cracked me up and making people laugh can't be a bad thing. As to truth, this is the internet where we have avatar and people are free to be whoever they want. I mean, seriously, I have read some posts by people, internet tough guys, so to speak, that I just know are written by 119 pound geeks hiding behind the anonymity of their computer keyboard and they would soil themselves if they ever had to say some of the things to do in places like this to a man's face. Bottom line, identity is not that important to me here if you've got something to say about clothes that will further educate me in that regard or if you can make me laugh. I think Howard is sometimes quite funny and I have needed a few laughs of late.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Howard said:


> I could care less!


https://imageshack.us


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

*And also:*

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

whomewhat said:


> Bottom line, identity is not that important to me here if you've got something to say about clothes that will further educate me in that regard or if you can make me laugh. I think Howard is sometimes quite funny and I have needed a few laughs of late.


I must say that I personally appreciate this community so much that I always enjoy meeting people gathered here in real life. However, I also appreciate a little lough. And therefore, Howard, please stay here and entertain us with your nice little stories!

Cheers,
A.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

super k said:


> *Yes, Virginia there is a Howard*


 But super k, is there really a Pathmark?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Howard said:


> I understand that I'm not liked on here
> 
> If I'm not wanted here anymore,I'll just leave.I could care less!


REALLY!?!?!?!? YOU MEAN IT?!?!?!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I understand that I'm not liked on here but you know everybody wants respect *and I'll give respect back if needed.*


Just out of curiousity, how do you decide if you need to give respect back or not? When is it needed?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Only at AAAC: A man who says he owns 80 bespoke cashmere coats will go unchallenged while a person claiming to push carts at Pathmark gets the third degree!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

omairp said:


> Well just settle this debate once and for all. show us a digicam pic of you at work in front of Pathmark rounding up shopping carts with your vest on. That ought to silence the critics.


Is it a bespoke vest?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Only at AAAC: A man who says he owns 80 bespoke cashmere coats will go unchallenged while a person claiming to push carts at Pathmark gets the third degree!


A BIG +1:aportnoy:


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Howard is real. And I for one would miss him if he left.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bob Loblaw said:


> https://imageshack.us


Thanks Bob.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Just out of curiousity, how do you decide if you need to give respect back or not? When is it needed?


Maybe I didn't word it correctly,It's that you give respect.I mean people need respect everywhere you go don't get me wrong there.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I just don't understand.I've been here almost 3 years and all of a sudden there's all this hatred towards someone who just wants to be himself.I work a part time job,make minimum wage,have a girlfriend for 3 years who's pushing me to work Full Time and just posting my feelings.At first I was here to talk about clothes and fashion till they moved me to The Interchange this past Spring.I'm not here to irk people,just to be myself and to join in the crowd of subjects you guys discuss about.Let's try to all get along this time,Now Shall We?


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Howard said:


> I just don't understand.I've been here almost 3 years and all of a sudden there's all this hatred towards someone who just wants to be himself.I work a part time job,make minimum wage,have a girlfriend for 3 years who's pushing me to work Full Time and just posting my feelings.At first I was here to talk about clothes and fashion till they moved me to The Interchange this past Spring.I'm not here to irk people,just to be myself and to join in the crowd of subjects you guys discuss about.Let's try to all get along this time,Now Shall We?


I dont think its hatred "howard" but maybe people feel as though you are making a fool of them by having replied to your factitious stories. I dont know whether or not you work at pathmark, but proving so would not be difficult and you havent done it thus far.

I think your character is made up because of several irregularities in your posts. Some of your posts are rather articulate while others seem to be written by a 3rd grader and are simply mindless (refer to the 'did OJ do it' thread). Also, when another member posted a link to the other board you post on as "howard" your posts were nothing like what you post here. I think this board is just amusement for you to play out whatever character you have made up in your mind. I suppose there is nothing wrong with that but its kind of sad that you chose to occupy your time that way.

MrR

If i were you i'd post a scan of your ID badge 
ps- I used to work at pathmark in HS and every employee has an ID badge


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Howard is an eiron.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

eg1 said:


> Howard is an eiron.


Howard, do you read Aristophanes?


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

I really have seen nothing to make me believe that Howard is a phony. That he does not seem all that interested in men's clothes, yet likes to post on a clothing forum, is somewhat curious but hardly dispositive.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

After further consideration, I want to retract everything I said that doubted he works for Pathmark. I completely believe Howard's account of who he is (except the howard.com thing.) I have strong reason to believe this, and that Howard is simply someone who wants to talk to people on the internet, although his messages seem odd at times.

*I BELIEVE HOWARD WORKS FOR PATHMARK, AND I APOLOGIZE FOR DOUBTING HOWARD'S IDENTITY.

-OmairP
*


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

manton said:


> I really have seen nothing to make me believe that Howard is a phony. That he does not seem all that interested in men's clothes, yet likes to post on a clothing forum, is somewhat curious but hardly dispositive.


:biggrin2:


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

omairp said:


> After further consideration, I want to retract everything I said that doubted he works for Pathmark. I completely believe Howard's account of who he is (except the howard.com thing.) I have strong reason to believe this, and that Howard is simply someone who wants to talk to people on the internet, although his messages seem odd at times.
> 
> *I BELIEVE HOWARD WORKS FOR PATHMARK, AND I APOLOGIZE FOR DOUBTING HOWARD'S IDENTITY.
> 
> ...


...and I believe that Howard and Robin (even Fred and Jacky) are real too!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

MrRogers said:


> I dont think its hatred "howard" but maybe people feel as though you are making a fool of them by having replied to your factitious stories. I dont know whether or not you work at pathmark, but proving so would not be difficult and you havent done it thus far.
> 
> I think your character is made up because of several irregularities in your posts. Some of your posts are rather articulate while others seem to be written by a 3rd grader and are simply mindless (refer to the 'did OJ do it' thread). Also, when another member posted a link to the other board you post on as "howard" your posts were nothing like what you post here. I think this board is just amusement for you to play out whatever character you have made up in your mind. I suppose there is nothing wrong with that but its kind of sad that you chose to occupy your time that way.
> 
> ...


Why would I need to prove anything,scanning my ID isn't going to do much.I could see if I have a photo of Pathmark,I'll look for that if you want me to.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Howard, do you read Aristophanes?


No Lax,never heard of him,Who Is He?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

OK gang. That's it. I'm back from vacation and will drive the 3 miles to search him out today. Have to pick up some groceries anyway.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

KenR said:


> OK gang. That's it. I'm back from vacation and will drive the 3 miles to search him out today. Have to pick up some groceries anyway.


Looking forward to the report.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I can just see the CBS News Report of a Howard sighting - - -


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I can just see the CBS News Report of a Howard sighting - - -


Yeah, right after they find Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Perhaps my favored pie will be humble pie........or will it?


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

I think we should make it up to Howard. Lets meet him when his shift ends at Pathmark, and take him out to eat. 

$10 says that Howard will turn us down.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

*RESULTS OF MY FIELD TRIP TO PATHMARK*

Our friend Howard my actually be the real deal.

Visited the store a little while ago and asked a manager if Howard was working today. His reply was: "I wasn't looking for him, if you know what what I mean. But if he is working today he would be outside with the carts." After that somewhat cryptic answer  I purchased some groceries and left the store. The one person outside working the carts did not resemble Howard's picture so I asked him if our friend was there. "I don't think so, no" was his answer.

In conclusion, I have yet to actually meet our fellow AAAC contributor so I cannot comment on his character. But I am reasonably certain that he is what he says he is, a Pathmark employee, pushing carts as a means of employment.

So, is our Mr. Howard a a sly troll playing us rubes for a laugh? I'll say no, I don't think so.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Howard,

If what Ken says is the case I owe you an apology. I am sorry, though I don't think I rushed to judgement, it seems as if I was wrong. Perhaps you will be as gracious to me as I was ungracious to you by accepting my apology.

Karl


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Maybe Howard paid off the employees to provide vague answers 

Brian


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i always liked Howard , when he was posting on the clothing forum, I never peruse Interchange that much but seeing the title on this got me really curious. 
I dont really care if it is true of people's claim that he is actually somebody else claiming something else, or if he is genuinely true.

for all i know, Andy may be fake , Janlibourel and others may actually be al qaeda personnel posing as people who live near me.

i dont care, all i know is that i have a good and meaningful conversations with these online people, always remaining vigilant for the possibility of anything.

because no one hurt me as of yet, Howard sure did not. He never asked me in private please send him money or do this or try to scam me out.
i dont know what his motive would be to be pretending.

All i have with Howard up to this point is a friend online. that's it. i even had alot of thoughts of Howard working at pathmark, but i dont consider that a wasted time /thoughts if that was fake. so what.

I for one believe he is real. I really dont care. i mean, i really do care for him, but dont care if this turned out false. 

I even pmed Howard one time long ago , telling him if he needed anything , clothes wise , to ask and i will send soemthing his way. he just said thank you . but never asked me for anything. it just implies to me he has integrity. not that asking will detract it, but still, there was an opportunity to exploit if he was False.
anyways...

whatevers.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

Howard: I don't know if anyone has suggested this yet or not, but :icon_smile_big: could he (Howard) possibly be the OWNER of Pathmark Corp.?

I've been to Pathmark--they cover a lot of New York and New Jersey.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> VS,
> 
> A few people have offered to buy Howard lunch, he's always declined. Given the nature of his posts the burden of proof lies with Howard.
> 
> Karl


i dont see anything wrong or suspicious with this.

maybe he only has a half hour and likes to eat inside his work for convenience and may pose an inconvenience for him to plan to eat with anyone.
maybe personality wise he maybe shy to meet up with someone whom he never met before.
i sure would be the same. even though some people online sometimes talk about meeting up and having lunch, i am always hesitant because if only i show up and only one other person, i am a bit shy when it comes to one on one with someone i dont really know.

i see multiple reasons that are valid why he would not want to take up an offer to have lunch.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Brian13 said:


> Janlibourel and others may actually be al qaeda personnel posing as people who live near me.


By the Beard of the Prophet, you ****** dogs are starting to get wise to me! Allahu Akhbar, infidels!


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, I was debating whether or not to even have started this thread in the first place. Who knew it would unearth something new? Maybe someone should start the official Howard apology thread.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Even if he's real, I think he plays a lot of games.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Stay tuned AAAC friends, my research is not complete!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Even if he's real, I think he plays a lot of games.


Indeed...plus it's not like "Howard" is an uncommon name...I'm sure I could fine one working at one of my local grocery stores...

plus the guy is just a numbskull...with post after pointless post about working at Pathmark...


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Maybe Howard paid off the employees to provide vague answers
> 
> Brian


Maybe there is *a* Howard that works at Pathmark, but may not be the one posting on AAAC.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Why hasn't he been banned?


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Bogdanoff said:


> Why hasn't he been banned?


Banned? I have read this entire thread and I am still not sure what it is that Howard has allegedly done wrong? If he had been banned previously under another name, then created this one to get back on, okay, it would make sense to me that he should be banned. But what has he done wrong?

Commercials are now running on television regarding Internet security and the need to protect your privacy when utilizing this incredible resource. Once information is posted, any information, it is pretty much out there for all to see forever. The commericals are quite funny and make the point: Protect your identity and your privacy, or else.

We are required to provide a valid email address and name when we sign up, if I remember right? Great, so AAAC moderators know our real identities based on the information provided. Does that then mean one must broadcast that required registration information to all AAAC membership? I am sorry, but I and I alone choose to whom I want to reveal private information and that is as it should be.

Some of us have had the sad experience of being, at times, viciously attacked in forums just like this one by people who think they know something about us. I have been personally threatened, have had my wife threatened, my son threatened, and my daughter threatened (not here, to be clear!) If everything there is to know about me had been known it is quite possible these sociopaths who made the threats would have had the means to carry them out. In an abundance of caution, I still went to the FBI. When did we lose our privacy? Again, someone, please explain to me what Howard allegedly did wrong?

An avatar is a reflection of who we are, but it is NOT who we are. If we must completely and honestly identify ourselves then avatar should consist ONLY of an actual picture of ourselves, nothing more. Is that what some want? When an individual posts in a forum like this, whether it be open and honest, or under the anonymity of avatar, we nonetheless learn about them. I would argue we learn more about what people really think when they enjoy the protection of anonymity. What do I know about Howard? He comes up with the funniest lines, very often, and makes me laugh. How is that a bad thing?

I remember as a youth, growing up Catholic, that I went to confession once a month. I went into a tiny vestibule, closed the door behind me, and then the priest opened up a little door to a window with a screen in it so that neither of us could see the other. Then, I would confess my sins, free of the face to face intimidation of the priest or the audience of others in line. If I had to go see the priest in person, face to face, or make confession with an audience, at least in my case, I would have been far less forthright in my confessions, indeed, I would not have gone at all. If we start exposing people here because we feel we have some strange need to know who everyone is, well, you can bet the conversations are going to become very carefully worded and we will learn much less about each other than we now do. Anonymity provides security and security makes people open up a bit more. Why is that so hard to understand for some?

I chose my avatar very carefully, picked a name that reflected the person I wanted to reflect: Who? Me? What? Privacy is important to me. I have had many discussions with another member, FrankDC. Do I believe his actual, real name, is Frank? No! For all I know FrankDC may stand for Frank, as in forthright, D for discussions, C for commentary. We all believe it means his name is Frank and he lives in the DC area. Well, maybe he does and then again maybe he doesn't. Like I said, it may just mean Frank Discussions and Commentary, as it fits the posts I have seen him make. It just does not matter to me though as he, too, causes me to think, even when I disagree with him, which is most of the time.

I don't know, but a thread based on "exposing" someone's "true identity" and villifying them for possibly having protected their privacy, well, it offends the senses. Going to Pathmark, to his potential employer, asking questions about him? Wow, that may satisfy some here, it may ultimately even prove Howard was who he said he was, but the very idea that anyone would do that in a fashion forum? This is frightening invasion of privacy! If some think Howard owes an apology for possibly disguising his true identity, well, I think everyone else owes Howard an apology for trying to discover his true identity. If this is about something else, I wish someone would clearly explain it.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Howard*

Gentlemen,

Let me settle this once and for all. Trust me, Howard is the real deal. He is a fine gentleman. I have met him many times, he is the real deal. He is a wonderful person. 
Nice day my friends

Jimmy


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Let me settle this once and for all. Trust me, Howard is the real deal. He is a fine gentleman. I have met him many times, he is the real deal. He is a wonderful person.
> Nice day my friends
> ...


How did you meet him? Did you also get a chance to meet Robin?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Howard*

Gentlemen,

Yes I did, Howard and I have been conversing since he became a member on many, many fora. I have met the 2 many times, dined with them, cooked out and so on.
I have been a regular here, forever!
So, on that alone, trust me, he is a kind gentleman, with a hear of gold. Who is interested in people, who is compassionate with people. He is a bright man, always asking questions.
He will go far in this world.
I consider myself a great judge of people, after 25 years in the service, you learn people well.
I am surprised this came up gentlemen, you are looking into posts gentlemen, but you are not comprehending.
I learned from my military career, my medical career. I say this one thing to people, when it is required.
Especially in the medical arena.
Especially to my kids!

Sit dow gentlemen, take a minute out of your busy, hectic lives. And think for a moment, about Howard.
Envision anything you can or want, but do this.
It is amazing what you will understand, and you will be fully appreciative of this person.
You dont need to know the person, go back and read some of his posts.
One I recall, a death of a military friend, that was taking a toll on me.
Howard was the first to say I am sorry for your loss, is their anything I can do.
There is a lot of compassion in Howard, you all dont give credit to, much more than anything else.
He is here, to learn about clothing, and to meet people, such as you and I.
I have so many favorits here, some that can not stand me, some of our big hitters here.
One day, will do my favorits here, long list. Howard is on top.
I read what he says, and he impressed me so much, also love his dry humor!

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I find this thread extremely disturbing. Howard may have rubbed some of you up the wrong way but I am beginning to feel really sorry for the poor guy.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

I agree, lets lock this one gentlemen, because it is not right, nor fair too the man.
Howard, apologize to you, this was not necessary.

The Gods in control, do your thing

Nice day my friend, enjoy your families, your live, and the weekend.
Howard, you too

Airborne! De Oppresso Liber


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I apologize to everyone if I got under people's skin on Ask Andy for the past 3 years here.I may not be as smart as you guys on AA but what I do do is bring laughs to the table and that's my personality,to make people laugh and have a good time.It's fun conversing with virtual people and you get a lot of information from boards such as this.Let's just let bygones be bygones. 

Maybe It's a good idea to lock this thread because It's only getting repetitve.
Thanks to everyone on here for understanding me!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Howard - 
I have always welcomed your contributions but I think what be causing some apprehension in fora members is the fact that despite showing virtually no interest in clothing you have accumulated over five thousand posts here. What does the community offer you?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Howard -
> I have always welcomed your contributions but I think what be causing some apprehension in fora members is the fact that despite showing virtually no interest in clothing you have accumulated over five thousand posts here. What does the community offer you?


What would you want the community to offer me? See,I don't know how I got over 5,000 posts but It's amazing that in 3 years,I would accumulated such a count.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> *What would you want the community to offer me? *See,I don't know how I got over 5,000 posts but It's amazing that in 3 years,I would accumulated such a count.


I would want the community to offer you exactly what you so richly deserve Howa.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Howard has always been polite. He has always been cordial. He has never maligned another member to the best of my knowledge. He has never denigrated nor ridiculed nor corrected nor chastised another's thoughts, ideas, or wishes.

No matter who or what Howard is, how many of us ... from Andy to the newest member of AAAC ... can say that? I certainly cannot. Can you?

As requested by Howard above, this thread is closed.


----------

